# Stop a hammer from pinging



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

m1911 said:


> The rubber band idea crossed my mind, wasnt sure it would work.


I wonder if some grip dip, or whatever it's called, would have helped. Less likely to lose it, anyway.


----------



## mgb (Oct 31, 2008)

Well if they wont exhange it, my teacher told us a tack weld solves pinging.

Too bad he didn't explain where to tack.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

mgb said:


> Well if they wont exhange it, my teacher told us a tack weld solves pinging.
> 
> Too bad he didn't explain where to tack.


Not using said hammer also stops the pinging.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> what do you tell them about the saw cut?..


You tell them that's how it came and you think that's why it's pinging.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Rio said:


> You tell them that's how it came and you think that's why it's pinging.


To which they say, "no, you bought it, you cut it, and you're a lair."


----------

